
How to Get Emacs Running on Your Nintendo Wii - vidak
https://gopher.floodgap.com/gopher/gw?gopher%3A//awkward.company/1/phlog/2019/emacs-on-wii
======
h2odragon
Thanks! This is timely information: Moments before seeing this link, i was
staring at the dusty Wii on my shelf here and wondering if it could do
anything useful.

The question is still open, but this shows it can do _something_.

